# NO NO NOOOO Whats the deal with this water pump?????????



## Masso (Sep 28, 2007)

I am trying to fix my water pump and I am stuck literally stuck.. The water pump will not come out of its place and all of the bolts have already been taken out. 

I have tried, hitting it with a piece of wood, tried twisting it using leverage from the hole on there, tried prying it, tried pb blasting it too, i dont know. 

Whats the secret ? This thing still feels like its bolted to the block, it wont move one bit. 

 Please help me, success stories welcome


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

Must be a 12v v6???


----------



## Masso (Sep 28, 2007)

Yes you are correct slim, today is day #2 and im still fighting it, I went to home depot and bought a sharp chisel but not working yet.. I broke of several pieces already and banged the pump pretty bad already heres another picture of it currently, theres a litle groove between the pump and the block but thats from the chisel


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

usually what I do is get a prybar (like a 2' long one) and wedge it on the pulley and pry outwards. I think there is 5-6 nuts/bolts total on that specific pump.


----------



## Masso (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank you for your responses slim, i finally got the damn thing out!!! what I did is bang it with a big steel bar on the sides so it started rotating in tiny increments, then after I saw some little drops of antifreeze i got a prybar and pried it from the pump's shaft. 

I tasted heaven whenever I saw it come out eace: 










Drunk off life  










ON TOP OF THE WORLD!


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

Oh hahahaha that's a vr6 lol. Wrong forum


----------



## lyphzabyach (Dec 9, 2010)

i did this job also over the weekend, what i did was leave the pullet on, unbolted the 3 bolts to the block thru holes in pulley. put i screwdriver between pulley an block and with the good ol metal pipe, pry that sucker off with a lil boom. came out no problems. to notice a really messed up gasket lol.


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)

my motor was out of the car and I had the same issues... I couldn't even imagine doing this in the car like you.

I ended up taking a breaker bar through the crackpipe inlet to the pump, putting it against the propeller inside the block and beating the other end of the bar with a sledge hammer.

not really possible for you without removing the manifold, and a bunch of other ****.

glad to see you got it though. :thumbup:


----------

